
Free-to-play Revenue Overtakes Premium Revenue in the App Store - revorad
http://blog.flurry.com/bid/65656/Free-to-play-Revenue-Overtakes-Premium-Revenue-in-the-App-Store
======
hezekiah
this jibes with what i know about friends with their own android apps; most of
the revenue is coming from ads and virtual purchases

